
Support for parallel ECDSA / RSA certificates - runesoerensen
https://trac.nginx.org/nginx/ticket/814
======
pbnjay
The linked ticket has more detail than this:
[https://trac.nginx.org/nginx/ticket/814](https://trac.nginx.org/nginx/ticket/814)

Basically, allows ECDSA certificates alongside RSA.

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed the URL to that from
[https://trac.nginx.org/nginx/changeset/51e1f047d15d5602a8250...](https://trac.nginx.org/nginx/changeset/51e1f047d15d5602a8250dfe9192d0eae71e6fcc/nginx).

------
prdonahue
Curious to see how they handle Chrome on Windows XP advertising sigalg support
for SHA-2/ECDSA but not being able to actually validate the certificate. We
provided details[1] on the bug to Google and they agreed the behavior was
incorrect, but Adam Langley felt that it wasn't worth making the change in
BoringSSL:

> The code change in BoringSSL doesn't appear to be worth it. I think removing
> the cipher suites means that our ClientHello here is not unreasonable and,
> in the future, it sounds like we'll solve the problem by default by dropping
> XP support.

So long as nginx is examining the cipher suites in the ClientHello (as well as
the TLS 1.2 signature_algorithms extension) to determine if the user agent can
support ECDSA, they should be in good shape. That's the subsequent check[2] we
ended up implementing.

[1]
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=409901](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=409901)
[2] [https://blog.cloudflare.com/tls-certificate-optimization-
tec...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/tls-certificate-optimization-technical-
details/)

~~~
mtgx
Google stopped supporting Windows XP last month.

[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/04/chrome-50-ends-
suppor...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/04/chrome-50-ends-support-for-
windows-xp-os-x-10-6-other-old-versions/)

~~~
prdonahue
Right, but that doesn't immediately remove the millions of XP machines still
in use. My question was how _nginx_ handles those inbound connections that
falsely claim they can validate SHA-2/ECDSA signatures.

~~~
derefr
Can't we just put up a bounty for a computer worm that wipes out all the XP
machines in the world, and then stop having this conversation? :)

~~~
dottedmag
X.org bugzilla quip: "with a non-multisync monitor, it would destroy.. the..
monitor.. so- Our job here is to make sure that there are no such monitors
left in the world. --Keith Packard, LCA2007"

------
nisa
Nice! Here Apache 2.4 was faster. Now that Let's Encrypt supports ECC certs
for a while you can use both to reap the benefits.

------
therealmarv
does somebody know how an example config of this will look like in nginx
1.11.0 ?

------
koolba
Is this SNI?

~~~
Fry-kun
That can't be it, SNI certs had been supported for a long time already

~~~
koolba
That's what I thought as well. The title and commit message doesn't say much
else though.

EDIT: Ah the other comment on this thread explains it. It's not multiple certs
for different domains, it's multiple certs for different types of keys.

~~~
homero
Right [https://blog.cloudflare.com/sha-1-deprecation-no-browser-
lef...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/sha-1-deprecation-no-browser-left-behind/)

